
One-python - WoodenChair
https://github.com/geekan/one-python
======
greenyoda
_" We don't need a lot of libraries. We just need the best ones."_

Doesn't "the best library" depend a lot on what you're doing (your domain,
workload, stack, etc.)?

Lots of libraries get written because people are dissatisfied with the
existing ones (features, performance, etc.).

